# Windows 10 Home Restore Points



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

In Windows 10 Home, the System Restore Points system has moved to a new level; I cannot find visual notice of the Restore Points, but I can see the, something like, "move system to a previous state" thing there, at the Settings.

Help me here?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Let me know if this is what you are needing help with or something else.

To see Restore points:
Click on the Start menu
type create restore to search menu
Select Create a restore point from the menu
This will open Restore point dialog
Click on System Restore
Select Choose a different restore point to list all available.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yea, probably this.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

...so my Windows 10 Home is already making them, these points?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

doggie08 said:


> ...so my Windows 10 Home is already making them, these points?


I don't understand your question?


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

The restore points are being made without my notice on auto (now)?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Restore points should not be created automatically. There is a registry change that can be made to perform auto restore points so I guess it is possible your registry was changed.

Click on* Start menu*
Type *command *to start searching
Right click on *command prompt* in list and select *Run Administrator
Copy *and *Paste the command below and press enter key*
This will open the results in Notepad
Copy and paste the Results to your reply


```
reg query "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /s > "%userprofile%\desktop\reg.txt"
notepad "%userprofile%\desktop\reg.txt"
```


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks, but this computer is only mine, there are no reg. changes was made.

...what I mean, is that on Windows 7 it all was clearly seen. Points were made on auto after each Windows update... as for Windows 10 - I don't know now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

doggie08 said:


> ...what I mean, is that on Windows 7 it all was clearly seen. Points were made on auto after each Windows update... as for Windows 10 - I don't know now.


"System Restore works by detecting system changes, such as in system files and settings, Registry, applications, and drivers, and saving a working state as a "restore point."

For more information:
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-use-system-restore-windows-10


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you want to be completely safe though you should consider using an image backup program and routine. I recommend one of the following free programs or there are others to choose from.

EaseUs todo backup
https://www.easeus.com/backup-software/

Macrium Reflect free
https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree

https://reflect.macrium.com/webtutorial/How_to_create_a_disk_image.asp


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

Windows 7 restore points system - is it the same for Windows 10 Home, that I have? How to see that?

...I wasn't sure what EaseUS Todo Backup for.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

dckeks said:


> Restore points should not be created automatically.


Why?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes it is the same for Windows 7 and 10. However, 10 does not enable System Restore by default.

In the link below i posted earlier it shows how to Enable System Restore and more.
For more information:
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-use-system-restore-windows-10

An image backup consist of a full image of the entire operating system drive including all the Windows system files and installed programs, files, settings, etc. It makes it very quick and easy to restore your full system to exactly the same way it was from the last image backup.

https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/7363/macrium-reflect-is-a-free-and-easy-to-use-backup-utility/


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

DaveA, I was just trying to understand exactly what the OP was asking. Of course some restore points are created automatically, but I thought he meant all the time or something else. As I mentioned above.

"System Restore works by detecting system changes, such as in system files and settings, Registry, applications, and drivers, and saving a working state as a "restore point."


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I agree that a image is the best there is.
But any and all restore points just may be more helpful than a complete system rebuild.
Besides, with the restore point one will not loose the data since the last image.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I recommend both approaches plus some type of daily file backup method such as the cloud, file history, etc because System Restore is very unreliable.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

I'll check it... the RP in Windows 10 Home …

It was clearer a bit - all the same things under Windows 7, though.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

dckeks said:


> I recommend both approaches plus some type of daily file backup method such as the cloud, file history, etc because System Restore is very unreliable.


Okay, got it.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

My Windows 10 Home says it is possible, now, to go back to a previous state for computer … probably, there are RPs made. So all is okay.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

The only thing is how to check this.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

How to check it is creating restore points? Did you enable restore points in


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

One way to check if restore points are being made is to start the restore process. It will show you the last restore point. Then go to the next page and it will show you more restore points.


----------



## doggie08 (Jun 26, 2016)

lunarlander said:


> One way to check if restore points are being made is to start the restore process. It will show you the last restore point. Then go to the next page and it will show you more restore points.


Cool.


----------

